# What fork?



## Silver (2 Dec 2010)

Hello Ladies and Gents.

I have been riding mtbs for a number of years and enjoy mtb marathons, trail centers, fun and fitness riding and occasional commutes.

Having recently seen a good friend build his own bike this has captured my imagination and given me a belief that there is life in the workshop. I fancy an On One carbon 456 frame and will probably build with a mixture of XT and hope products. 

My first question is this. My budget for a fork is £400. The bike will take upto 160 mm travel. Any suggestions will be graciously accepted.

Silver..


----------



## Cubist (2 Dec 2010)

There are some serious bargains to be had on Chain Reaction at the moment. 
140mm Fox floats, (but you'll need a 1.5 head tube:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298

Browse their site!

Most of the On One frames are XC geometry, are you sure they'll take a 160mm fork? If you want that sort of travel consider Ragley Blue Pig, Troof and so on.

Edit
Just seen that you have said the carbon frame will take a 160mm.


----------



## Silver (3 Dec 2010)

Thanks Cubist. 

I am also looking for advice and opinion on makes and models. for example should I look for a model with adjustable travel? The frame will take upto 160mm but is this wise? 
What is the ideal set up for my use?

Silver.


----------



## Silver (10 Dec 2010)

Chain reaction are now showing a Fox float 32 RL for an amazing price. Does anyone have any experience of this fork?


----------



## jethro10 (17 Dec 2010)

I got one of these in the summer
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36039
£400 130mm travel

*Manitou Minute MRD Absolute Forks 2009*



Absolutley stunned at how good it is, I want to marry it.


Jeff


----------



## e-rider (17 Dec 2010)

what travel is the frame 'optimised' for?

Find out, and buy that length. 

Going longer or shorter tends to be a bad idea IME


----------



## Zoiders (17 Dec 2010)

A lot of people "think" they need a 160mm travel fork - they don't.

You don't as a rule need travel like a jump bike on a XC hardtail, 100-130mm max for most trails in the UK is fine, if you like a pootle on fire roads and not too nasty trails then I would stick with shorter travel.


----------



## Silver (18 Dec 2010)

Thanks for your comments. I now have the frame, a thing of beauty. it sports a tapered steerer which limits the choice a little. 

I will make the call to on one and find the optimum. Good advice gents, thanks again.

Silver.


----------



## Zoiders (18 Dec 2010)

If you have a look an the Goldtec/BETD page they sell drop in reducers that for over size headtubes and some intergrated headsets, lets you run a normal headset and any fork.

Fairly cheap and opens up your choices.


----------



## NerdBirdA2A (18 Dec 2010)

True that! Good buy! 
Try ebay for some good savings.

NerdBirdA2A


----------



## Silver (21 Dec 2010)

Great advice from Zoiders and Nirdbird (thank you for the email).

I am having great fun spending far too much time on the internet looking for bargains. I have found a nice Fox with a tapered steerer at a good price, it has 120mm which is close to the optimum for the frame. 

Next thought is should i go double and bash or traditional triple?


----------



## Globalti (21 Dec 2010)

Just to throw a small spanner into your works..... do you really need a suspension fork? With a carbon frame you will have a super comfy bike to start with and a rigid carbon fork would be the ultimate compliment for that frame. I have just fitted one of these to my titanium Global MTB and for 95 % of the time it really doesn't bother me - after all, I rode "full rigid" for the first 16 years of my MTBing life. It's only on big hits that the rigidity makes itself felt, bunny hopping a log or a rock or coming off a big kerb. I have got Ergon hand grips, which help enormously with comfort as well.

Here's the fork: http://info.carboncy...t=2&c=43&p=197

Here's the bike with the fork fitted:


----------



## NerdBirdA2A (23 Dec 2010)

Silver,
Have you had a look on www.rutlandcycling.com? I dont use that site to buy things but it helps to put prices into perspective. A friend of mine recently bought his son a bike from there and he absolutley adores it!
Hope this helps
NerdBirdA2A


----------



## Silver (26 Dec 2010)

Nerdbird. 
I have had a good look at Rutland and they do have a good selection. I will have to look for greater discount if the bike is to stay on budget. The January sales are approaching............
Silver


----------



## Cubist (31 Dec 2010)

Silver said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents.
> 
> I have been riding mtbs for a number of years and enjoy mtb marathons, trail centers, fun and fitness riding and occasional commutes.
> 
> ...


Are you who I think you are? The riddling detective in me wants to ask whether you live in a paddock where the wood is long, and whether your username describes your barnett (note the deliberate misspelling of barnett for reasons you will understand if you are who I think you are.)


----------



## Silver (31 Dec 2010)

Very perceptive Mr Wigg. 

And a happy new year to yourself, Wiggester and the family.


----------



## Ticktockmy (1 Jan 2011)

Have a look at this online shop, they may have what you want and on some products undercut lots, then go to evans ad show them what price is quoted and see if they will match price it.

http://www.on-one.co.uk


----------



## NerdBirdA2A (1 Jan 2011)

I think you might be right...


----------



## Silver (2 Jan 2011)

I bought the frame from On One, visited the show room and took far more of the On One staff time than they were ready for.
I recommend the experience, good people who are patient and knowledgable, well worth throwing money at.
Most of you will know that On One and planet X are one and the same.
Also for occasional bargains check 'priceshagger' on ebay.
Silver..


----------

